# Fixed Crawl



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Shot a 3D round this past Sunday with a guy that was using a fixed craw. Never thought much about the method until watching it in the field. Looked very effective especially at shorter ranges. Messed around with it yesterday and wow I have to say it is very effective. I started at around 10 yards to get used to the visual effect it had on the shot. Worked back to 20 yards and I was grouping fives arrows in 3" circle. The added benefit I got from the shooting session was helping me get back to full draw. I have a bad tendency when shooting instinctively to short draw. I consistently hit anchor and concentrated on getting the point on target. The more I shot the better my groups got. I can see this as a great method for most hunting situations. I rarely ever shoot at a deer past 20 yards and most are at 15. I moved to my tree stand and took a few shots and never missed a beat. Thinking of setting up a Titan II just for this.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

It's deadly - just figure out your crawl and then bare shaft tune for that distance and your good to go.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

It's killer technique T especially if it helps with the short draw....win win!


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

John
It definitely fixed the short draw. I think the fact that aiming the "point" made me concentrate on that part and the draw was just something I had to do first. I think I shot a wheel bow for so long and the use of a sight was so integral to shooting it that I feel more comfortable. Not sure I hunt this way or not. A little early to tell. But if shooting this way does nothing else but help me get back to a solid anchor and concentrating on the shot as you said it will be a win win!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

It can make enough difference that there are different classes for Stringwalking vs Gap. I have a DVD "Modern Traditional" that is all about string walking from one of the best, Ty Pelfry. I'd send it your way for $20 if you are interested.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm glad to see you're finally coming around. When you get out of "must shoot instinctively " mindset, progress can start taking hold.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

The best thing for me was going to a crawl and then gaping off of it. I have my point on for a given yardage and from there it can be just above or just below with my arrow still on target. I have way to much troubles aiming with my arrow in the dirt.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

It's an excellent method. Check out some Jimmy Blackmon videos on YouTube...there is one where he explains the crawl. I used one for awhile and had good success with it.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I watched Jimmy's video. First place I went. Very basic but informative like most of his presentations. 

Centershot
Thanks for the offer but a local friend has offered up a copy.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I really like it for hunting whitetails from a treestand. Problem is when hunting out west or in the sika marsh longer shots are possible so then I like my point on being a little further out.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Tracker12 said:


> I watched Jimmy's video. First place I went. Very basic but informative like most of his presentations.
> 
> Centershot
> Thanks for the offer but a local friend has offered up a copy.


Very good - if your looking to string walk, this video is an excellent resource. If anyone else would like it, just let me know.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Marc, what is your point on?

Been trying the fixed crawl for a little while but I have trouble anchoring high enough. Even with 1 1/4" crawl and 30" arrows my gap at 20 yards is around 9" to 12".


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been using a fixed crawl for about the past year. It worked great until I got some carbon arrows which are quite a bit lighter than the aluminums I was shooting. My crawl just got too big for those arrows to tune.

That pushed me to get one more piece of the puzzle down...I finally got comfortable with a much higher anchor. Now I can grab the string right below the lower nock point (which is still a little bit of a crawl I guess) and I'm point on at just over 20 yards.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Well I did a little more shooting this evening and it continues to make me think it will have potential in the whitetail woods. I shot one arrow for about 30 minutes then decide to shoot a 3 arrow group. Results were pretty good. Two of the three arrows have Magnus Stingers on the ends. I did try shooting point on a couple years ago and it didn't work out. But that was only after a sort time back with traditional gear and my form was less that perfect.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Really great stuff Tony 

I have heard nothing but enthusiasm for the fixed crawl


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

marc weier said:


> I really like it for hunting whitetails from a treestand. Problem is when hunting out west or in the sika marsh longer shots are possible so then I like my point on being a little further out.


Marc, I can't remember if you're shooting off an elevated rest. If so, there are all kinds of things to use for aiming past point-on. On my hunting setup, the middle of the plunger is 25, the wire on the rest Is 30 and the shelf is 40.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Joe
I was shooting this past weekend with Rich who took the Rod Jenkins course with us. We was crawling with his new WF19 which got me started down this path.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Tracker12 said:


> Joe
> I was shooting this past weekend with Rich who took the Rod Jenkins course with us. We was crawling with his new WF19 which got me started down this path.


He's a good dude as are you my friend


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

My point on with hunting arrows and wood bow is 42. With my Titan its 50. That is shooting 3 under and as high on my face as I can before my cheek bone bumps my hand out of alignment.

Thanks for that Jason, I use those normally past point on so why I wouldn't do the same with a fixed crawl is beyond me. I will play with raising my nock point a hair and trying to find a 25 yard crawl this weekend.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Thank Marc, I changed my tab and the way I was anchoring and have been able to tighten my gap to 6" at 20 yards about what I was looking for. Not sure what my point on is yet as I have been preoccupied with starting to use a clicker. Watching you and Yohon at Baltimore inspired me to give it a try. Just got to get Joe on board now!


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Marc, I can't remember if you're shooting off an elevated rest. If so, there are all kinds of things to use for aiming past point-on. On my hunting setup, the middle of the plunger is 25, the wire on the rest Is 30 and the shelf is 40.


WAIT A MINUTE you aim? No wonder you beat me.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Tracker12 said:


> Well I did a little more shooting this evening and it continues to make me think it will have potential in the whitetail woods. I shot one arrow for about 30 minutes then decide to shoot a 3 arrow group. Results were pretty good. Two of the three arrows have Magnus Stingers on the ends. I did try shooting point on a couple years ago and it didn't work out. But that was only after a sort time back with traditional gear and my form was less that perfect.


Shooting looks GREAT !!!! IM gonna have to check out the "Crawl" method.....Ill check out the Jimmy Blackmon vids on Youtube.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Only time I use the crawl is when I'm out in the pasture down on my knees and looking for an arrant arrow that of course slides under the weeds......


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Matt_Potter said:


> WAIT A MINUTE you aim? No wonder you beat me.


My official Team Heretic shirts are on back order.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Could someone give a quick explanation as to what a "fixed crawl" is. Are there other types of crawls? I'm a gap off the riser type which generally works half way decent but I keep hearing about how accurate this crawl thing is, One question though. Can it be used when point on is 95 yards? Reason for that is anchor is under the chin. Can't do side of face and get a correct alignment so that was the only option.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

matt_potter said:


> wait a minute you aim? No wonder you beat me.


hahahahaha


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

Todd the archer said:


> Thank Marc, I changed my tab and the way I was anchoring and have been able to tighten my gap to 6" at 20 yards about what I was looking for. Not sure what my point on is yet as I have been preoccupied with starting to use a clicker. Watching you and Yohon at Baltimore inspired me to give it a try. Just got to get Joe on board now!


Just make sure you really give the clicker an honest run if you are going to try it. It took me about a year before I really felt comfortable with it and had to really force myself to NEVER shoot an arrow if the clicker didn't pop.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

ranchoarcher said:


> Could someone give a quick explanation as to what a "fixed crawl" is. Are there other types of crawls? I'm a gap off the riser type which generally works half way decent but I keep hearing about how accurate this crawl thing is, One question though. Can it be used when point on is 95 yards? Reason for that is anchor is under the chin. Can't do side of face and get a correct alignment so that was the only option.


You figure out what a given stringwalking crawl is and serve a small bump there. Then for all other distances you gap. My fixed crawl for hunting is 25 yards this puts my arrow tip some where in the body of a deer from 10-30 yards and I'm able to tune for perfect arrow flight.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I too tried it a couple of times, but I have trouble getting used to the low anchor point. I have adjusted to the three under and high anchor so the anchor at the corner of my mouth is still not comfortable, but I plan on continuing to work on it.
It does make the arrows fly differently but that is only a minor adjustment.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Well the crawl is still working for me. It actually has me really excited. It's liked something just clicked. I must have shot 20 arrows yesterday at 25 yards into my 3d target and would take any of them on live game. The real test will be at Denton when I am on the course with others


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Bill 2311 said:


> I too tried it a couple of times, but I have trouble getting used to the low anchor point. I have adjusted to the three under and high anchor so the anchor at the corner of my mouth is still not comfortable, but I plan on continuing to work on it.
> It does make the arrows fly differently but that is only a minor adjustment.


Why would you lower your anchor point? Keeping the high anchor, long arrows (and whatever else you might do to minimize your gap) will also minimize the size of the crawl needed and it's effect on "tune".


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a 20 yard fixed crawl. Thinking about moving it to 25 yards like Matt. 

Curious what you guys do on the longer shots. With my point on being 40 yards, if I have a 40 yard shot I just set my tab under the nock and aim point on. Seems to work well. Do you guys keep your fixed crawl and gap off that on longer shots?


----------

